# English Test...



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=14457200288064322170


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

_You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go! _

8)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

NickP said:


> _You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go! _
> 
> 8)


Me also 8)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The same, I don't know where I loosed those points though 

_You scored 93% Beginner, 93% Intermediate, 93% Advanced, and 77% Expert! 
You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go! _


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I scored the same like the rest of you.

I would be interested to see how some illiterate in this forum would do in the test. So many people make these mistakes daily in the forum.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I scored the same like the rest of you.


LMFAO!!!!! I don't believe that for one minute! Re-read your next sentence (and a fair amount of your recent postings) to see the illiterate babble you produce....



vlastan said:


> I would be interested to see how some illiterate in this forum would do in the test. So many people make these mistakes daily in the forum.


----------



## Ryuer (Feb 20, 2005)

Advanced
You scored 86% Beginner, 86% Intermediate, 87% Advanced, and 66% Expert! 
You have an extremely good understanding of beginner, intermediate, and advanced level commonly confused English words, getting at least 75% of each of these three levels' questions correct. This is an exceptional score. Remember, these are commonly confused English words, which means most people don't use them properly. You got an extremely respectable score. 
Thank you so much for taking my test. I hope you enjoyed it!

For the complete Answer Key, visit my blog: http://shortredhead78.blogspot.com/.

My test tracked 4 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:

You scored higher than 16% on Beginner

You scored higher than 13% on Intermediate

You scored higher than 21% on Advanced

You scored higher than 32% on Expert

Neh bad fer me :roll:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I would be interested to see how some illiterate in this forum would do in the test. So many people make these mistakes daily in the forum.


Here you go Vlastan 

You scored 93% Beginner, 80% Intermediate, 75% Advanced, and 77% Expert! 
You have a very good understanding of beginner, intermediate, and expert level commonly confused English words, getting at least 75% of each of these three level's questions correct. You didn't get as many of the advanced level questions correct, but don't fret. This is a great score. Remember, these are commonly confused English words, which means most people don't use them properly. You got a very respectable score.

May be I'm not as illiterate as i thought


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

KMP you are so jealous, because I did get a good score not only in the English language, but I would also do very well in Greek and French as well. Can you? :lol: Ahhh no...I forgot, you only speak ONE language. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

You scored 100% Beginner, 93% Intermediate, 100% Advanced, and 77% Expert! 
You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go!

way to go indeed.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

You scored 93% Beginner, 86% Intermediate, 87% Advanced, and 88% Expert! 
You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go!

Just wish I knew what it meant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

... and a further demonstration:



vlastan said:


> KMP you are so jealous, because I did get a good score not only in the English language, but I would also do very well in Greek and French as well.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This doesn't change the fact that you can only speak one language. You should be laughing at yourself for being uneducated. :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> This doesn't change the fact that you can only speak one language. You should be laughing at yourself for being uneducated. :lol:


The ability to only speak 1 language is hardly a sign of a lack of education.
I would try and get 1 language correct before I made a mess of someone elses :lol: :wink:


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

OK, I HAVENT DONE THE TEST YET BUT I SWEAR READING SOME OF THE REPLIES GENERATED BY THE TEST THEY HAVE TERRIBLE GRAMMAR AND USE OF ENGLISH SUCH AS THE , BEFORE THE 'AND' AND THE RANDOM FULL STOPS! JUST AN OBSERVATION MAYBE IM JUST WRONG AS NORMAL


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't change the fact that you can only speak one language. You should be laughing at yourself for being uneducated. :lol:
> ...


You are so wrong on this. And I guess you support this view as you can only speak one language yourself.

Studies have show that people that can speak more than one language are more intelligent. Not everyone can pick up a new language. Also you can integrate better in an society if you understand their language, find a new job easier as well. If you have applied for a job recently you will see that they always put linguistic skills section in.

Of course being able to speak more than your mother tongue, is not the only educational criterion that one should use. But taking into account that KMP hasn't done any further studies (at university level) doesn't help either. But do you?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But taking into account that KMP hasn't done any further studies (at university level) doesn't help either.


What?! :?

I've read and re-read your ramblings over and over, and i can only asume that you think im not educated. Well FYI, i have a 1:1 at BSc level. Not that it has ANYHTING to do with you! :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


My first 4 years in the Army, I was based in Germany, my ex-wife is German and both my girls, obviously German. Although I have no need to speak it now, I still like to keep it going 'cos it's handy to know.
Most Bosnians speak German as a second language and it came in handy over there, when our interpreter was busy.
I'm cleverer than I look you know!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I scored the same like the rest of you.
> ...


Same comment here :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But taking into account that KMP hasn't done any further studies (at university level) doesn't help either.
> ...


Apologies, my mistake.

But the fact that you swear so much in the forum and going after people, didn't display an educated individual.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


The ability to swear is also a pretty crappy way of judging someones intelligence. Every second word I speak, will probably be a profanity of some description, that doesn't make me stupid.
I also accept your apology for assuming I could only speak 1 language :wink:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What did I start? :roll: :lol:


----------



## S11 W TT (Jul 29, 2004)

DJ C225 - Every been accused of being a home wrecker too lol
...this could turn nasty!!!! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> The same, I don't know where I loosed those points though
> 
> _You scored 93% Beginner, 93% Intermediate, 93% Advanced, and 77% Expert!
> You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go! _


Ditto.

I don't know where i lost my Expert ones either.

I'm going to forward it to my Polish flatmate, she'll probably get a better score than me :roll:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

S11 W TT said:


> DJ C225 - Every been accused of being a home wrecker too lol
> ...this could turn nasty!!!! [smiley=end.gif]


Someone must have posted using my username  :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> What did I start? :roll: :lol:


A healthy debate on Forum users ability to use English.
There is already a post count, but there should also be a count for incorrect spelling and nasty use of grammar.

What you've also done, is highlight the fact, that most of the people on here a really very intelligent, some bi-sex..................sorry :wink: bi-lingual and at least one of us has degree. I used to have 3, but when I sold my old car, I must have left the CD in the glovey :lol:

"For England, Harry and St George"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thank god I didn't do badly...

English Genius
You scored 100% Beginner, 93% Intermediate, 93% Advanced, and 83% Expert! 
You did so extremely well, even I can't find a word to describe your excellence! You have the uncommon intelligence necessary to understand things that most people don't. You have an extensive vocabulary, and you're not afraid to use it properly! Way to go! 
Thank you so much for taking my test. I hope you enjoyed it!

For the complete Answer Key, visit my blog: http://shortredhead78.blogspot.com/.

My test tracked 4 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:

You scored higher than 65% on Beginner

You scored higher than 28% on Intermediate

You scored higher than 40% on Advanced

You scored higher than 84% on Expert


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> Thank god I didn't do badly...
> 
> English Genius
> You scored 100% Beginner, 93% Intermediate, 93% Advanced, and 83% Expert!
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > What did I start? :roll: :lol:
> ...


Are you only bi???

I had education in 3 languages and learned a bit a German too as a fourth language. I also have an MSc in Telecoms...I am a genious. :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > dj c225 said:
> ...


Like most self-proclaimed geniuses, your logic is fatally flawed and you still can't spell!!
Take a breath and slow down, the ability to think straight under pressure is worth an MSc in itself :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

More like my typing skills are flawed. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I had education in 3 languages and learned a bit a German too as a fourth language. I also have an MSc in Telecoms...I am a genious. :wink:


I've never met anyone with their head so far up there own arse :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I had education in 3 languages and learned a bit a German too as a fourth language. I also have an MSc in Telecoms...I am a genious. :wink:
> ...


Hahaha...it was meant as a joke of course. You take me so serious sometimes.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


So you have an MSc in Telecommunications?? Communications, Tele...........or otherwise, you can't spell and now you tell us you have problems typing, where did you get this MSc...................from a f3ckin' Christmas cracker?? :lol:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> You take me so serious sometimes.


seriousLY :wink: :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

scott28tt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You take me so serious sometimes.
> ...


He'll probably say that was a typo


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Well damn...it is.

I am doing work in my laptop and then jump to my desktop to type a message from time to time.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > scott28tt said:
> ...


It's "I am doing work ON my laptop"...................students!!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I also have an MSc in Telecoms...I am a genious. :wink:


Which university did you attend to get an MSc in Telecoms?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I also have an MSc in Telecoms...I am a genious. :wink:
> ...


University of Dog's Hind Leg :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


For me it was IN the laptop. You can't work ON the laptop as it is shut. :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


 :lol: ...heheh now, now behave  :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


If you can't work ON the laptop as it is shut, how can you work IN the laptop. Surely the aforemention laptop is still shut??
Has this mystery MSc given you X-ray vision??
Or maybe you've developed a shrinking ray?? Genius that you are :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Vlas needs to learn his prepositions :wink:



dj c225 said:


> S11 W TT said:
> 
> 
> > DJ C225 - Every been accused of being a home wrecker too lol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Ask Jae to sort it for you :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


You need to have an MSc to understand me. :lol:

I never said I was Genius...but I said I was Genious! :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What are you lot like? I wish I could speak a second language anywhere near as well as Vlastan can. 
Of course, being able to speak more than one language has absolutely nothing to do with intelligence. That would imply that most of Europe were more intelligent than the British. 
Personally I'd rate tact and modesty as more indicitive of intelligence than bragging and sly put-downs. I also rate irony and sarcasm.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

vlastan said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I'd have to learn Gibberish to understand you :lol:

Genious. From Genie, someone who lives in a bottle, promises loads and delivers very little, then f3cks off in a puff of smoke.
Last seen living in La La Land. :lol:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Another thing. Vlastan's classic error where he used an adjective in place of an adverb is sadly because so called "American English" (which itself is grammatically questionable) is taught more often than "proper" English.

On the other hand, there seems to be a tendancy to define "proper" English, as the dialect spoken by the middle classes in the South East, something which I'd dispute. 
But each to their own, eh?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

phil said:


> What are you lot like? I wish I could speak a second language anywhere near as well as Vlastan can.
> Of course, being able to speak more than one language has absolutely nothing to do with intelligence. That would imply that most of Europe were more intelligent than the British.
> Personally I'd rate tact and modesty as more indicitive of intelligence than bragging and sly put-downs. I also rate irony and sarcasm.


Don't see anybody bragging, just setting a few things straight. Nothing really sly going on either, pretty open about everything. Check out the smilies, just a bit of banter. :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

I guess I have the lowest score, since I only got 66% in the expert section. 
 But then again I was in a hurry to complete the last page! :wink:  
Anyway here goes:

Advanced
You scored 93% Beginner, 80% Intermediate, 87% Advanced, and 66% Expert!
You have an extremely good understanding of beginner, intermediate, and advanced level commonly confused English words, getting at least 75% of each of these three levels' questions correct. This is an exceptional score. Remember, these are commonly confused English words, which means most people don't use them properly. You got an extremely respectable score.


----------

